# Gratuitous Cryptocoryne shot



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Since so many of the pics here are of emersed growth Im throwing one out in hopes of inspiring us relics that actually grow these plants underwater. Snark.










blasii on the left (probably) undulata on the right.


----------

